# ما هو الانكودر؟ وفيم يستخدم؟



## سيدفراج (7 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:


ممكن حد يقوللى ايه هو الانكودر وايه استخداماته,
وايه هو الاسلسكوب وايه استخداماته.
*


----------



## omar_beyaty (9 مايو 2012)

encoders دوائر متكاملة تقوم بتحويل الاشارة من الحالة التماثلية analogue الى الحالة الرقميةdigital مثال ذلك اشارة الصوت ثم ارسالها رقميا الى اي مستلم عن طريق الاسلاك او الفضاء ثم تستلمها دوائر تدعى decoders تعمل عكس عمل الانكودرات لكي تسترجع الاشارة الاصلية وتحولها من رقمية الى تماثلية ، كما قلنا مثال ذالك الصوت فعندما يتكلم الشخص في الموبايل فاشارة الصوت تحول الى شكل رقمي ويتم معالجة هذه الاشارة بطرق معقدة وترسل بعد تهيئتها لكي يستقبلها مستلم معين تابع لنفس الشبكة اي ان الاشارة تعالج رقميا لكي لاتذهب الى مستلم من شبكة اخرى لانها غير معرفة بالنسبة اليه وبعد استلامها من مركز الاستلام يتم تفكيكها الكترونيا واستخلاص اشارة صوت الشكل المتحدث وعرضها على جهاز المستلم.....

الاوسيلوسكوبosciloscope جهاز يستخدم الخاصية البيانية في رسم الاشارات المقاسة كاشارة الفولتية المتناوبة والمستمرة ...والمتناوبة ذات الترددات من الواطئة الى العالية جدا وعرضها على الشاشة باي شكل تكون لكي يتم تحليل هذه الاشارة من قبل المهندسين ومعرفة تصرف الدوائر الالكترونية عند بناءها ليتم على اساس شكل الاشارة تعديل وبناء تلك الدوائر والاشارة المعروضة تكون مفصلة ويمكن استخراج خواص عديدة للاشارة كالتردد ومقدار الفولتية وازمان الاشارة الدقيقة


----------



## سيدفراج (11 مايو 2012)

*الف شكر يا بشمهندس

*


----------



## Engineer Dream (28 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخي الكريم ال encoder يستخدم في قياس سرعة المحرك وخصوصا المحرك التأثيري ثلاثي الأوجه
(Three-phase Induction Motor)

وعيبه أن سعره غالي ...
وأتمنى الاخوان يفيدونك أكثر مني


----------



## م عهد محمود (10 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن كيف يتم توصيفه اريد احد يذكرنى فقط


----------



## طوبار37 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------

